# Neuer PC - Altes Netzteil weiterhin verwendbar?



## jonasma (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

folgendes Netzteil steht zur Diskussion:

Xilence Power 600W

+3,3V       30A
+5V          35A
+12V1      15A
+12V2      16A
-12V         0,8A
+5VSB      2,8A

Bis Dato läuft das NT seit 4 Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme. Da ich nun einiges am PC erneuern werde, stellt sichdie Frage ob ich auch das NT austauschen muss.

Dies sind die neuen Komponenten:

1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz
ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3 Intel Z68

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2012)

das sollte locker reichen. xilence ist zwar ne Billigmarke, aber bei nem Markennetzteil reichen sogar 450W gut aus. Du musst nur schauen, ob es auch 2x nen Stecker für PCIe-6pin hat ODER ob bei der 6870 Adapter dabei sind - zB bei der Sapphire 6870 von Sapphire sind idr zwei Stück dabei, dann kann man einfach 2 freie "normale" Stomstecker nutzen.


----------



## jonasma (14. Mai 2012)

Davon sind zwei vorhanden. Ist es denn bedenklich eine Billigmarke zu verwenden, immerhin verrichtet das NT seit recht langer Zeit ohne jegliche Probleme  seine Arbeit.


----------



## TrinityBlade (14. Mai 2012)

Billig-Netzteile arbeiten ineffizienter und halten im Durchschnitt nicht so lange wie Marken-Netzteile. Da du das NT aber bereits hast, kannst du es guten Gewissens weiterverwenden.


----------



## jonasma (14. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, dann vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## jonasma (15. Mai 2012)

Bin nun doch wieder unsicher wegen dem Netzteil. Mir ist vor allem ein sehr leiser Betrieb wichtig und hier ist mir mein aktuelles NT schon ein wenig zu laut. Zu diesem Zwecke werde ich mir dieses Gehäuse zulegen: Fractal Define R3 USB3.0 Titanium Grey Midi Tower ohne Netzteil. Ich hoffe das der Lärmpegel des NT somit deutlich zurückgeht. Wenn ich nun schon mal dabei bin, hat jemand Erfahrungswerte zu diesem Gehäuse insbesondere hinsichtlich der Gerräuschentwicklung?
Angenommen ich entscheide mich für ein neues NT, welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Mehr als 60 Euro würde ich nicht aufwenden wollen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

Also, schwer zu sagen, ob und wieviel leiser es wegen des Gehäuses wird. Der Lärm kommt ja eventuell "hinten" am Netzteil raus, und da dämmt das gehäuse natürlich nicht. Nur falls der Lärm im Moment daher kommt, dass die Geräusche nach vorne durchs Gehäuse gehen und dann vorne mitrauskommen, würde ein gutes Gehäuse evlt. helfen.

Wegen nem neuen Netzteil: Netzteile: Watt-Werte, 80 Plus und Effizienz - großes Special mit Technik- und Kauftipps  kannst da mal schauen. So ab 450W Markenmodell reicht an sich, zur Sicherheit kannst Du auch 500-600W nehmen. Falls Du auf Modularität Wert legst (Kabel abnehmbar, um weniger Kabelsalat im Gehäuse zu haben), kostet das jeweils um die 20€ Aufpreis bei ansonsten gleicher Netzteilleistung und -qualität.

Falls es bei mindfactory sein soll, hab ich mal ein paar rausgesucht - musst aber selber mal recherchieren, wie das mit 6pin-Steckern ist - aber an sich sollten die alle 2 Stück haben

500W Chieftec BPS-500S 500W (Nitro) / 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
600W Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2 (80+) ATX 2.3 - Hardware, Notebooks
450W Cougar A450 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
400W Enermax LibertyEco II 80+ Modular - Hardware, Notebooks & Software  => hier mal schauen, ob es reicht. 400W klingt wenig, aber die Enermax sind sehr gut in der Verteilung der Watt.
530W Thermaltake Hamburg 80plus - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Und hier noch zwei Schnäppchen mit Modularität: 550W Rasurbo REAL&POWER RAPM550 80+ Modular - Hardware, Notebooks Rasurbo ist AFAIK eine "billigere" Tochterfirma von einem anderen Hersteller, bin grad nicht sicher - ich meine Corsair oider Cougar...   und  550W Thermaltake Smart 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## jonasma (15. Mai 2012)

Ich bin nun über dieses Netzteil hier gestolpert: 430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Laut Herstellerseite sollte das für mein System ausreichen. Das NT verfügt über Kabelmanagement und erscheint mir ansich relativ günstig. Gäbe es da irgendwelche bedenken? Im Vergleich zu dem von dir vorgeschlagenen Enermax ist der preisliche Unterschied schon ziemlich groß.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

Müsste an sich auch reichen, aber ich will nix versprechen. Einer hat da ja als Meinung geschrieben, dass er eine GTX 570 damit betreibt - als CPU hat er aber eine mit 65TDP, also weniger als ein i5-2500k, wobei das in der Praxis oft auch kein großer Unterschied ist. Zb ein i5-2500 hat 95W TDP, ein neuerer i5-3550 77W TDP, und am Ende sind beide aber nur 5-10W auseinander, denn die TDP ist nicht = der Verbrauch.


----------



## jonasma (15. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mir nun das Be quiet bestellt, nachdem ich auf deren Seite mal den Konfigurationstest mit meinem Systemdaten durchgeführt habe. Dabei würde dieses NT mit meinem System zu 87% ausgelastet sein. Ich vertraue da jetzt einfach mal den Kalkulator und hoffe das daß alles langt. Im übrigen habe ich nicht den i5 2500k sonder den i5 2400 bestellt. Da das Gehäuse eine recht bescheidene Wärmeabfuhr hat, möchte ich den Prozessor besser nicht übertakten. Vielen Dank nochmals für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Mai 2012)

Kein Problem. Ich hoffe nur, dass das BeQuiet keine Probleme macht - in den letzten 2-3 Jahren sind deren NT VERGLEICHSWEISE oft einfach ausgefallen. Das ist zwar nicht schlimm, da die Betroffenen immer rasch Ersatz bekamen, aber es kann natürlich nerven. Inzwischen sollten die Probleme auch weg sein, aber ich weiß nicht, wie "alt" das Modell ist.


----------

